# MA, Looking for players in SE MA (new or experienced)



## rexartur (Apr 27, 2005)

We game every Saturday (from noon to midnight, roughly), usually playing D&D 3.5. Currently we are running the World's Largest Dungeon and an Eberron campaign. Also looking at Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying, King Arthur Pendragon, Hackmaster and a variety of other games, but D&D is the most constant fare. We have openings for 1 or 2 players (trying to keep the table between 4 and 6 total). If you're interested, please email me directly at czahnzinger@adelphia.net 

Here's a link to our homepage:

http://home.adelphia.net/~czahnzinger/


----------



## rexartur (May 11, 2005)

*Still looking*

bump


----------



## A Crazy Fool (May 28, 2005)

where are you exactly?


----------



## rexartur (May 29, 2005)

*Location*



			
				A Crazy Fool said:
			
		

> where are you exactly?



Hiya, we're in Pembroke, MA.


----------



## rexartur (Jun 2, 2005)

*The search continues*

If anyone is interested in more details of what we play, please email me at 

czahnzinger@adelphia.net


----------

